# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مذكرة في علم النحو للمبتدئين

## سليمان أحمد

هذه مذكرة في علم النحو كتبتها لنفسي وللمبتدئين من طلبة النحو وأعتذر عن أي خطإ أو ركة لفظ فأنا قليل البضاعة في هذا العلم
مذكرة في علم النحو 
 *بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* أقسام الكلام ثلاثة:
1- اسم. 
2- فعل. 
3- حرف.
*علامات الاسم* 1- الجر: فالاسم تدخل حروف الجر عليه نحو: من زيدٍ إلى عمروٍ.
2- التنوين: فالاسم ينون نحو: محمدٌ، سعيدٌ.
3- دخول الألف واللام عليه نحو: الفرس ، البيت.
*علامات الفعل* 1- دخول تاء التثأنيث الساكنة عليه نحو: كتبتْ، شربتْ.
2- دخول (قد) عليه نحو: قد سمع.
3- دخول السين عليه نحو: سيعلمون.
4- دخول سوف نحو: سوف تعلمون.
*علامات الحرف* مالا يصلح معه دليل الاسم ولا دليل الفعل فهو حرف.
*المعرب والمبني* المعرب ما تغير آخره لاختلاف العوامل الداخلة عليه مثل:
جاء *محمدٌ* ، رأيت *محمداً* ، بمررت *بمحمدٍ*.
المبني ما لزم آخره حركة واحدة مثل: جاء *هؤلاءِ* رأيت *هؤلاءِ* بمررت *بهؤلاءِ.*
*أقسام الفعل* 1- فعل ماضٍ.
2- فعل أمر.
3- فعل مضارع.
*الفعل الماضي* نحو: ضربَ ، شربَ ، لعبَ ، وهو مفتوح الآخر، فهو مبني على الفتح دائماً إلا في حالتين: 
1- يبنى على الضم:
* إذا اتصلت به واو الجماعة نحو: آمَنُوا، ضربُوا.
2- يبنى على السكون:
* إذا اتصل به ضمير الرفع المتحرك نحو: ضربْتُ، شربْتُ.
*فعل الأمر* وهو مبني على السكون إلا في أحوال ثلاثة:
1- إذا كان معتل الآخر فيبنى على حذف حرف العلة نحو: سعى فالأمر منها: اسعَ.
2- إذا اتصل به نون التوكيد يبنى على الفتح نحو: افهمنَّ ، اشربنَّ.
3- إذا كان من الأفعال الخمسة يبنى على حذف النون نحو اضربوا.
*الفعل المضارع* إذا لم يسبق *بناصب أو جازم* فحكمه الرفع أبداً إلا في حالتين:
1- إذا اتصل به نون التوكيد فيبنى على الفتح نحو: لينبذنَّ لتنزلنَّ.
2- إذا اتصل به نون النسوة يبنى على السكون نحو: يتربصْنَ ، يكتبْنَ.
*والحروف التي تنصب الفعل المضارع هي:*
حروف النصب عشرة:
*1- أنْ* نحو: أحبُ أنْ تفهمَ. ، ، كي أشربَ ، 
*2- لنْ* نحو: لنْ أقومَ.
*3- إذنْ:* وهي حرف جواب وجزاء وسميت حرف جواب لأنها تقع في كلام يكون جواباً لكلام سابق، وسميت حرف جزاء لأن الكلام الداخلة عليه يكون جزاء لمضمون الكلام السابق، وحتى تنصب لابد *أن تكون أول الجملة*، وأن *لا يفصل بينها وبين الفعل فاصل*، *وأن يكون الفعل بعدها مستقبلاً* نحو: "إِذَنْ تُفْلِحَ" جواباً لمن قال: "سأجتهدُ".
*4- كي* نحو: كي أقرأ. 
*5- لام كي* وهي التي تفيد التعليل نحو: جلستُ لأستريح.
*6- لام الجحود* وهي التي تقع بعد كان المنفية وما تصرف منها نحو: وما كان الله ليعذبَهم ، لم يكن الله ليغفرَ لهم.
*7- حتى*، قال البصريون المضارع منصوب بـ ( أن ) مضمرة بعدها لا تأكل حتى تجوعَ.
*8- فاء السببية: المسبوقة بالنفي أو الطلب* نحو: اصنع المعروفَ فتنالَ الشكر ، لم يسئ فيبغضَ.
*9- واو المعية المسبوقة بنفي أو طلب* نحو: لا تأمرْ بالصدق وتكذبَ.
*10- أو التي بمعنى إلى أو إلا* نحو: يعاقب المسيء أو يعتذرَ ، لأقتلنَّ الكافرَ أو يسلمَ.
*المجزومات:*
لا يجزم من الأفعال إلا الفعل المضارع.
*والفعل المضارع قسمان:*
1- صحيح وهو ما كان آخره حرف صحيح غير حروف العلة.
2- معتل الآخر وهو ما كان آخره حرف علة وهي ( الألف المفتوح ما قبلها ، الواو المضموم ما قبلها ، الياء المكسور ما قبلها ).
فإذا كان صحيح الآخر فيجزم بالسكون لم يلعبْ الولد.
وإذا كان آخره حرف علة يجزم بحذف حرف العلة تقول في يسعى لم يسعَ.
وإذا كان من الأفعال الخمسة فيجزم بحذف حرف النون نحو: فإن لم تفعلوا.
*حروف الجزم قسمان:*
1- حروف تجزم فعلاً واحداً.
2- حروف تجزم فعلين.
*الحروف التي تجزم فعلاً واحداً هي ثمانية:*
1- لم نحو: لم يضربْ خالدٌ أخاه.
2- لمّا نحو: لمّا يفرحْ زيدٌ.
3- ألم نحو: ألم نشرحْ لك صدرك.
4- ألما نحو: ألمّا يضربْ زيدٌ.
5- لام الأمر نحو: لينفق ذو سعة من سعته.
6- لام الدعاء نحو:ليقضِ علينا ربك.
7- (لا) في النهي نحو: لا تلعبْ بالنار. 
8- ( لا ) في الدعاء نحو: ربنا لا تؤاخذْنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا.
والحروف التي تجزم فعلين يسمى الأول فعل الشرط والثاني جواب الشرط وهي:
1- *إنْ* نحو: إنْ يقمْ زيدٌ يقمْ خالدٌ.
2- *ما* نحو: ما تفعلوا من خير يعلمْهُ الله.
3- *مَنْ* نحو: من يدرسْ ينجحْ.
4- *مهما* نحو: مهما تنفقْ في الخير يعلمْهُ اللهُ.
5- *إذ ما* نحو: إذ ما تجلسْ أجلسْ.
6- *أيَّ* نحو: أيَّ ثوبٍ تلبسْ ألبسْ.
7- *متى* نحو: متى تقمْ أقمْ.
8- *أيّان* نحو: أيان تجلسْ أجلسْ.  
9- *أين* الشرطية نحو: أين تذهبْ أصحبْكَ.
10- *أنى* نحو: أنى تحضرْ أحضرْ.
11- *حيثما* نحو: حيثما تستقمْ يقدرْ لك اللهُ نجاحاً.
12- *كيفما* نحو: كيفما تجلسْ أجلسْ.
مسألة:
بما أن المبني يلزم حركة واحدة والمعرب تختلف حركته بختلاف العوامل الداخلة عليه لابُدَّ أن نعرف أنواع الإعراب.
*أنواع الإعراب* أنواع الإعراب أربعة:
1- الرفع.
2- النصب.
3- الجر.
4- الجزم.
فللأسماء: الرفع ، والنصب ، والجر ، ولا جزم فيها.
وللأفعال: الرفع ، والنصب ، والجزم ، ولا جر فيها.
*علامات الإعراب* *الرفع* علامات الرفع أربعة:
1- الضمة.
2- الواو.
3- الألف.
4- النون.
*النصب* علامات النصب خمسة:
1- الفتحة.
2- الألف.
3- الكسرة.
4- الياء.
5- حذف النون.
*الجر* علامات الجر ثلاثة:
1- الكسرة.
2- الياء.
3- الفتحة.
*الجزم* للجزم علامتان:
1- السكون.
2- الحذف.
*أقسام الاسم* ينقسم الاسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1- مفرد: وهو ما دلَّ على شيء واحد.
2- مثنى: وهو ما دلَّ على شيئين اثنين.
3- جمع وهو ما دل على ثلاثة فصاعداً.
*الاسم المفرد* يرفع بالضمة ، وينصب بالفتحة ، ويجر بالكسرة.
*المثنى* ما دلَّ على اثنين أو اثنتين.
يرفع بالألف ، وينصب ويجر بالياء نحو:
لعب الولدان.
رأيت الولدين.
مررت بالولدين.
*الجمع* ينقسم الجمع إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1- جمع تكسير: وهو ما دلَّ على ثلاثة فأكثر بتغير صورة مفرده نحو:
رَجُل فتجمع على رِجَال ، فقد تغيرت صورة المفرد عند جمعه ، فقد كسرت الراء وفتحت الجيم وزيادة الألف ، ومن أجل هذا التغيير الذي يشبه تكسير الشيء بعد أن كان صحيحاً تسمى هذه الجموع جموع تكسير.
2- جمع مذكر سالم: وهو ما دلَّ على ثلاثة فأكثر مع سلامة بناء المفرد نحو:
مسلم جمعها مسلمون ، فالمفرد يدل على مذكر وصورته في الجمع لم تتغير وإنما زيد عليها واو ونون ، ومن أجل ذلك سمي جمع مذكر سالم.
3- جمع مؤنث سالم: وهو ما دل على ثلاثة فأكثر مع سلامة البناء وإن شئت قلت: ما جمع بألف وتاء مزيدتين.
كاتبة جمعها كاتبات فلو تأملنا الفرد لرأيناه يدل على مؤنث ووجدنا صورته في الجمع سالمة لم تتغير وإنما زيد عليها ألف وتاء لذا سمي جمع مؤنث سالم.
*جمع التكسير* يرفع بالضمة ، وينصب بالفتحة ، ويجر بالكسرة.
*جمع المذكر السالم* يرفع بالواو وينصب ويجر بالياء نحو:
جاء المسلمون.
رأيت المسلمين.
مررت بالمسلمين.
*جمع المؤنث السالم* يرفع بالضمة وينصب ويجر بالكسرة نحو:
جاءت المسلماتُ.
رأيت المسلماتِ.
مررت بالمسلماتِ.
*الأسماء الخمسة* وهي:
أبٌ ، أخٌ ، حَمٌ ، فُو ، ذو .
ويضاف إليها هنٌ لكن العرب حذفته لستقباحه؛ لأنه اسم للفرج.
فهذه الأسماء ترفع بالواو وتنصب بالألف وتجر بالياء.
جاء أبو سعيد.
رأيت أباك.
مررت بأبيك.
*الأفعال الخمسة* وهي كل فعل مضارع اتصلت به ألف اثنين ، أو واو جماعة أو ياء مخاطبة. 
تفعلان ، تفعلون ، تفعلين.
ترفع بثبوت النون ، وتنصب وتجزم بحذف النون.
*الاسم الممنوع من الصرف* الأسماء قسمان:
1- منصرف وهو ما يقبل التنوين.
2- غير منصرف ( ممنوع من الصرف ) وهو ما لا يقبل التنوين ولا الكسرة.
العلل التي تمنع من الصرف تسعة:
1- صيغة منتهى الجموع وهو ما كان على وزن مفاعل أومفاعيل نحو: مصابيح ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيحَ .
2- كل اسم آخره ألف التأنيث الممدودة  مثل صحراء ، عذراء.
3- العلم المؤنث سواء كان آخرة تاء مثل: فاطمة وعائشة أو مؤنث معنوي مثل سعاد وزينب ويستثنى في المؤنث المعنوي ما كان ثلاثياً ساكن الوسط نحو: هنْد فيجوز صرفه ومنعه وصرفه أولى.
4- الاسم الأعجمي مثل إبراهيم ، إسحاق ، جورج.
5- العلم على صيغة الفعل نحو أحمد.
6- العلم المختوم بالألف والنون الزائدتين مثل: عثمان ، عمران.
7- المركب تركيباً مزجي([1]) مثل: حَضْرَ مَوْت.
8- الصفة التي على وزن أفعل نحو: أحمر ، أفضل.
9- الاسم الذي عدل به من وزن إلى وزن مثل عمر فأصلها عامر فعدل إلى عمر ،
ومثل زحل عدل عن زاحل وهكذا.
فائدة: إذا أضيف الممنوع من الصرف أو دخلت عليه الألف واللام ( ال) صرف.
*المرفوعات* وهي:
1- الفاعل.
2- نائب الفاعل.
3- المبتدأ.
4- الخبر.
5- اسم كان وأخواتها.
6- خبر إنَّ وأخواتها.
7- التابع للمرفوع وهو أربعة أشياء:
أ- النعت.
ب- العطف.
ج- التوكيد.   
د- البدل.
*الفاعل* وهو الاسم المرفوع المذكور قبله فعله.
قام زيدٌ فزيد فاعل أما إذا تقدم الاسم الفعل فلا يعرب فاعل.
والفاعل يقسم إلى قسمين:
1- ظاهر نحو: قام زيدٌ.
2- مضمر نحو: ضربتُ ، ضربنا ، ضَرَبْتَ ، ضَرَبْتِ ، ضربتما ، ضربتنَّ ، ضربتم ، ضربا ، ضربوا ، ضربن.
تقول: ضربتُ الولدَ.
ضرب فعل ماضٍ، والتاء فاعل مبني على الضم، والولد مفعول به.
*نائب الفاعل* وهو اسم مرفوع حلَّ محل الفاعل بعد حذفه.
إذا أسند الفعل إلى نائب الفاعل وكان ماضياً ضم أوله وكسر الحرف الذي قبل الآخر نحو: فُتِحَ البابُ.
وإن كان مضارعاً ضم أوله وفتح الحرف الذي قبل آخره نحو: يُجْمَعُ الغداءُ، يُضْرَبُ الطالبُ.
ونائب الفاعل ينقسم إلى قسمين تماماً مثل الفاعل:
1- ظاهر.
2- مضمر.
*المبتدأ والخبر* المبتدأ هو الاسم المرفوع العاري عن العوامل اللفظية.
والخبر : الاسم المرفوع المسند إليه.
اللهُ ربُّنا ، محمدٌ نبيُّنا ، زيدٌ قائمٌ.
والمبتدأ ينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- ظاهر نحو: زيدٌ قائم.
2- مضمر وهو اثنا عشر: أنا ونحن وأنتَ وأنتِ وأنتما ، وأنتم ، وأنتنَّ ، وهو ، وهي ، وهما ، وهم ، وهنَّ.
أنا قائم ، نحن قائمون.
والخبر قسمان:
1- مفرد نحو: زيدٌ قائمٌ.
2- غير مفرد وهو أربعة أشياء:
أ- الجار والمجرور نحو: زيدٌ في الدار.
ب- الظرف نحو: زيدٌ عندك.
ج- الفعل مع فاعله نحو: زيد قام أبوه.
د- المبتدأ مع خبره نحو: زيدٌ جاريتُهُ ذاهبةٌ.
*العوامل الداخلة على المبتدإ والخبر* العوامل ثلاثة أقسام:
1- قسم يغير الخبر وهو كان وأخواتها.
2- قسم يغير المبتدأ وهو إنَّ وأخواتها.
3- قسم يغير المبتدأ والخبر وهو ظننت وأخواتها.
ما هي العوامل:
1- كان وأخواتها.
2- إنَّ وأخواتها.
3- ظننت وأخواتها.
*كان وأخواتها* كان وأخواتها: ترفع المبتدأ وتنصب الخبر.
وهي : كان ، أمسى ، أصبح ، أضحى ، ظل ، بات ، صار ، ليس ، ما زال ، ما انفك، ما فتئ ، ما برح ، ما دام.
وما تصرف منها نحو: كان ، ويكون ، وكن ، وأصبح ، ويصبح ، أصْبِحْ.
كان زيدٌ قائماً ، أمسى الجوُّ حاراً ، أصبح الجوُّ بارداً ، أضحت الشمسُ بازغةً ، ظلَّ زيدٌ واقفاً ، بات الحارسُ يقظاً ، صار الحديدُ باباً ، ليس الطالب مهملاً ، ما زال الولدُ مريضاً ، ما انفك الرجلُ غاضباً ، ما فتئ الرجلُ نادماً ، ما برح زيدٌ صائماً ، ما دام الحصانُ جامحاً.
*إنَّ وأخواتها* تنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر.
وهي: إنَّ ، أنَّ ، لكنَّ ، كأنَّ ، ليت ، لعل.
إنَّ زيداً قائمٌ ، أشهد أنَّ محمداً رسولُ الله ، لكن زيداً قادمٌ ، كأنَّ الرجلَ كريمٌ ، ليت التلميذَ ناجحٌ ، لعل الرجلَ مريضٌ.
*التابع للمرفوع* وهو أربعة أشياء كما تقدم:
1- النعت.
2- العطف.
3- التوكيد
4- البدل.
*النعت* وهو الصفة وحكمه أن يتبع الموصوف ( المنعوت ) في رفعه ونصبه وخفضه نحو:
قام زيدٌ العاقلُ ، قرأتُ كتباً جميلاً .
*العطف* وحروف العطف عشرة وهي: الواو ، الفاء ، ثم ، أو ، أمْ ، إمّا ، بل ، لا ، لكنْ ، حتى في بعض المواضع.
فهذه العشرة إن عطفت بها على مرفوع رفعت أو على منصوب نصبت أو مجرور جرت أو مجزوم جزمت.
تقول: قام زيدٌ وسعيدٌ ، ورأيت زيداً وسعيداً وهكذا.
*التوكيد* التوكيد تابع للمؤكد في رفعه ونصبه وجره .
وألفاظه: النفس ، العين ، كل ، أجمع وتوابعها: أكتع ، أبتع ، أبصع.
تقول: جاء زيدٌ نَفْسُهُ ، جاء زيدٌ عينُهُ ، جاء القومُ كلُّهم ، جاء القومُ أجمعون.
*البدل* إذا أبدل اسم من اسم أو فعل من فعل تبعه في جميع إعرابه وهو أربعة أقسام:
1- بدل الشيء من الشيء نحو قام زيدٌ أخوك.
2- بدل البعض من الكل نحو جاء القومُ نصفُهُم.
3- بدل الاشتمال نحو: نفعني زيدٌ علمُهُ.
4- بدل الغلط جاء زيدٌ الفرسُ.
*المنصوبات* وهي:
1- المفعول به.
2- المصدر.
3- ظرف الزمان.
4- ظرف المكان.
5- الحال.
6- التمييز.
7- المستثنى.
8- اسم ( لا ) النافية للجنس .
9- المنادى.
10- المفعول من أجله.
11- المفعول معه.
12- خبر كان وأخواتها.
13- اسم إنَّ وأخواتها.
14- ظننت وأخواتها.
15- التابع للمنصوب وهو أربعة أشياء:
أ- النعت     ب- العطف  ج- البدل  د- التوكيد.
16- الفعل المضارع المسبوق بحرف النصب.
*المفعول به* وهو الاسم المنصوب الذي يقع عليه فعل الفاعل نحو: ضربتُ زيداً.
وهو قسمان:
1- ظاهر: نحو: ركبتُ الفرسَ.
2- مضمر وهو قسمان:
أ- متصل وهو اثنا عشر: ضربني ، ضربنا ، ضربَك ، ضربكما ، ضربكم ، ضربكنَّ ، ضربه ، وضربها وضربهما ، وضربهم ، وضربهن.
ب- منفصل وهو اثنا عشر: إياي ، إيانا ، إياكَ ، إياكِ ، إياكما ، إياكم ، إياكنَّ ، إياه ، إياه ، إياها ، إياهما ، إياهم ، إياهنَّ .
*المصدر* ويسمى المفعول المطلق أيضاً.
وهو الاسم المنصوب الذي يجئ ثالثاً في تصريف الفعل نحو: ضرب يضرب *ضرباً*.
وهو قسمان:
1- لفظي: وهو ما وافق لفظه لفظ فعله نحو: قتلته قتلاً ، ضربته ضرباً.
2- معنوي: وهو ما وافق معنى فعله نحو: جلستُ قعوداً.
*ظرف الزمان* اسم منصوب يبين الزمن الذي حصل فيه الفعل نحو: شرب المريضُ الدواءَ صباحاً ، جلست مع صديقي لحظة.
وظروف الزمان نحو: اليوم ، الليلة ، صباحاً ، مساء ، بكرة ، أبداً ، أمداً ، حيناً وما أشبه ذلك.
*ظرف المكان* اسم منصوب يبين المكان الذي حصل فيه الفعل نحو: وقفت أمامَ المرآة ، جلستُ خلفَ الباب.
وظروف المكان نحو: أمام ، خلف ، قُدّام ، وراء ، فوق ، تحت ، عند ، مع ، وما أشبه ذلك.
*الحال* اسم منصوب يبين هيئة الفاعل أو المفعول به حين وقوع الفعل نحو: رجع القائدُ منصوراً ، ركبنا البحر هائجاً.
شروط الحال:
1- الحال لا يكون إلا بعد تمام الجملة.
2- الحال لا يكون صاحبها إلا معرفة.
3- ولا يكون الحال إلا نكرة.
*التمييز* اسم منصوب مفسر لما انبهم من الذوات.
نحو: تصبب زيدٌ عرقاً ، اشتريت رطلاً قمحاً ، في الحقل عشرون بقرةً.
والتمييز لا يكون إلا نكرة ، ولا يكون إلا بعد تمام الجملة.
ومن الفروق بين الحال والتمييز أن الحال لما انبهم من الهيئات والتمييز لما انبهم من الذوات.
ويستفصل عن التمييز بـ " ماذا ".
ويستفصل عن الحال بـ " كيف ".
*المستثنى* حروف الاستثناء ثمانية:
1- غير.
2- سِوَى.
3- سُوَى.
4- سواء.
5- خلا.
6- عدا.
7- حاشا.
8- إلا.
غير ، سِوى ، سُوى ، سواء يكون المستثنى بعدها مجروراً أبداً نحو: قام القوم غير زيدٍ.
خلا ، عدا ، حاشا يجوز في المستثنى بعدها النصب والجر نحو : قام القومُ خلا زيداً وزيدٍ.
وأما المستثنى بـ (( إلا )) فله ثلاث حالات:
1- ينصب إذا كان الكلام تاماً موجباً نحو قام القومُ إلا زيداً.
2- البدل والنصب إذا كان الكلام منفياً تاماً نحو: ما قام القومُ إلا زيدٌ و زيداً.
3- إذا لم يذكر المستثنى منه كان على حسب العوامل ما قام إلا زيدٌ ما ضربت إلا زيداً.
أنواع المستثنى:
1- متصل وهو أن يكون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه نحو: حضر الطلاب إلا طالباً.
2- منفصل: وهو أن يكون المستثنى من غير جنس المستثنى منه نحو: وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليسَ .
*لا النافية للجنس* تنصب الاسم النكرة وترفع الخبر تقول: لا رجلَ في الدار ، لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ. 
ولها ثلاث حالات:
1- إذا فصل بينها وبين اسمها وجب رفع اسمها: لا في الدار رجلٌ.
2- إذا لم يفصل بينها وبين اسمها وجب النصب نحو: لا رجلَ في الدار.
3- إذا لم يفصل بينها وبين اسمها وتكررت جاز الوجهان الرفع والنصب نحو: لا رجلَ في الدار ولا امرأةً وإن شئت قلت: لا رجلُ في الدار ولا امرأةٌ.
*المنادى* وهو خمسة أنواع:
1- المفرد العلم وهو مبني على الضم نحو: يا زيدُ ، يا خالدُ.
2- النكرة المقصودة مبنية على الضم نحو: يا رجلُ وتعني بها شخصاً معيناً ، يا قومُ.
3- النكرة غير المقصودة حكمها النصب نحو: يا رجلاً دلني .
4- المضاف منصوب نحو: يا عبدَ الحميد ، يا رسولَ اللهِ.
5- المشبه بالمضاف نحو: يا طالباً للعلم .
*المفعول لأجله* اسم منصوب يذكر بياناً لسبب وقوع الفعل نحو: قام زيدٌ إجلالاً ، عاقب القاضي المجرمَ تأديباً له ، سافر الطالبُ طلباً للعلم.
*المفعول معه* الاسم المنصوب الذي يذكر بعد واو بمعنى ( مع ) نحو: استوى الماءُ والخشبةَ. 
*اسم إنَّ وأخواتها* تحدثنا عنه في المرفوعات وقلنا: 
تنصب المبتدأ ويسمى اسمها وترفع الخبر ويسمى خبرها.
*خبر كان* تحدثنا عنه في المرفوعات وقلنا
كان ترفع المبتدأ ويسمى اسمها وتنصب الخبر ويسمى خبرها.
*ظنَّ وأخواتها* تنصب المبتدأ والخبر جميعاً.
وهي: ظنَّ ، حسب ، خال ، زعم ، رأى العلمية ، علم ، وجد ، اتخذ ، جعل ، سمع.
تقول: ظننتُ زيداً منطلقاً ، ظننت المسألةَ سهلةً.
*التابع للمنصوب* التابع للمنصوب وهو أربعة أشياء:
أ- النعت     ب- العطف  ج- البدل  د- التوكيد.
وقد تحدثنا عنه في المرفوعات.
*كم الاستفهامية* ( كم ) الاستفهامية تنصب ما بعدها نحو: كم رغيفاً أكلتَ؟ كم ديناراً معك.
*التعجب* نحو: ما أحسنَ زيداً.
*الإغراء* وهو التحضيض على الفعل الذي يخشى فوته نحو: عليك زيداً.
*المجرورات* المجرورات ثلاثة أقسام:
1- مجرور بالحرف.
2- مجرور بالإضافة.
3- تابع للمجرور.
*المجرور بالحرف* وهي: من ، إلى ، عن ، على ، في ، ربَّ ، الباء ، الكاف ، اللام ، حروف القسم: الواو الباء التاء ، واو ربَّ ، مذ ، منذ.
*المجرور بالإضافة* الإضافة ضم اسم إلى اسم يسمى الأول المضاف والثاني المضاف إليه والمجرور هو المضاف إليه نحو: غلامُ زيدٍ ، قائدُ الشرطةِ.
واعلم أن (كم ) الخبرية يجر ما بعدها بالإضافة بشرط أن لا يفصل بينها وبين الاسم بفاصلٍ فإن فصل وجب النصب.
تقول: كم عبدٍ ملكتُ ، كم لي عبداً.

*التابع للمجرور* التابع للمجرور وهو أربعة أشياء:
أ- النعت     ب- العطف  ج- البدل  د- التوكيد.




([1])  وهو أن تأتي بكلمتين فتجعلهما كلمة واحدة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> *علامات الاسم*
> 
> 1- الجر: فالاسم تدخل حروف الجر عليه نحو: من زيدٍ إلى عمروٍ.
> 2- التنوين: فالاسم ينون نحو: محمدٌ، سعيدٌ.
> 3- دخول الألف واللام عليه نحو: الفرس ، البيت.
> 
> .


 أخي الكريم لماذا لم تذكر حروف القسم (الواو و التاء و الباء) أم هي تنظوي تحت حروف الجر؟؟. و شكرا لك

----------

